

Read The Docs: New theme & Improvements - justinlilly
http://ericholscher.com/blog/2013/nov/4/new-theme-read-the-docs/

======
grakic
I like this improvement as I no longer have to resize my browser window to cut
long lines of text.

I just wish there is a little more contrast for TOC items when the section is
expanded.

